# Pre-GA (PCA) Conference on Presbyterian History



## Wayne (May 19, 2014)

*Pre-GA Conference on Presbyterian History – Tuesday, June 17th, 1 PM to 5 PM in Ballroom J of the Hilton Americas--Houston.*

The PCA Historical Center is pleased to sponsor this first, perhaps annual, Conference on Presbyterian History. This year’s Conference will consist of two panels, with three presentations per panel. Panel #1 will offer a wide-ranging coverage of American Presbyterian history, with topics ranging from Van Til and Buswell to the 1801 Plan of Union. TE Nick Willborn will be moderating this first panel, which meets from 1 PM to 3 PM. Our second panel will address the subject of Presbyterians and Race and will convene from 3 PM to 5 PM. Presenters will include Otis Pickett, Bobby Griffith and Sean Lucas, with comments by Lig Duncan and Carl Ellis.

Panel 1 – 1 PM to 3 PM
American Presbyterian History : A Little Something for Everyone

TE David Filson, Christ Presbyterian Church, Nashville, TN
“A Fountainhead of Misunderstanding: Apologetic and Theological Method in J. Oliver Buswell and Cornelius Van Til”

TE Caleb Cangelosi, Pear Orchard Presbyterian Church, Jackson, MS
“Congre-terians and Presbyterian-gationals: Seeking the Sources of the 1801 Plan of Union”

RE Wayne Sparkman, Director, PCA Historical Center, St. Louis, MO 
“Communion in the Courts of the Church: The Surprising Origin of the Practice”

Comments: TE Nick Willborn, Covenant Presbyterian Church, Oak Ridge, TN

Panel 2 – 3 PM to 5 PM
Presbyterians and Race: A Historical Conversation

Dr. Otis Pickett, assistant professor of history, Mississippi College
"Multiethnic worship in southern Presbyterian mission churches, 1865-1874"

TE Bobby Griffith, City Presbyterian Church, Oklahoma City, OK
“Protesting the Struggle: Carl McIntire and the Conservative Case Against the Civil Rights Movement"

TE Sean Michael Lucas, First Presbyterian Church, Hattiesburg, MS
"Race, Civil Rights, and the Southern (Presbyterian) Way of Life."

Comments:
TE Ligon Duncan, Chancellor/CEO, Reformed Theological Seminary
TE Carl Ellis, independent scholar

Again, this will be on Tuesday afternoon, June 17th, in Ballroom J of the Hilton Americas--Houston, between 1 PM and 5 PM.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 19, 2014)

If PCAHC has no plans for the material talk to Nick if any look like something to develop into a journal article for CPJ.


----------



## Scott1 (May 19, 2014)

Wayne, sounds great.
Is there a web site for this?


----------



## fredtgreco (May 19, 2014)

Wayne,

My Tuesday is stacked with Overtures and SJC. Will this be recorded? (He says, fervently hoping so!)


----------



## Wayne (May 19, 2014)

Barker Productions will be recording the proceedings, and will have recordings available later that same day probably, as well as through the rest of the week.
Those not attending this GA can order from Barker Productions after the week of the Assembly by contacting them at Barker Productions - Welcome or (205) 969-3227.


----------



## littlepeople (May 19, 2014)

Hey! I'm glad to see my good friend and colleague Dr. Otis Pickett is presenting. I will be sure to tune in. This should be really good. Thanks for putting this on.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 20, 2014)

What will be the link to the daily recordings?


----------

